# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  quạt CPU không quay

## thaichautsm

anh em chỉ giúp dùm mình nhé, cái pc của em mỗi lần khởi động lên là quạt cpu nó không quay, vì vậy mỗi lần cứ như thế là em dùng một cây viết để khiều nó thì nó mới chịu quay, anh em nó có kinh nghiệm chỉ giúp em cách khắc phục nhé. nếu không được nữa thì anh em chỉ cho mình biết cách phân biệt quạt cpu để em gởi người khác mua quạt khác nhé. khi mình đi mua làm sao mình biết quạt máy cpu là loại quạt nào, vì theo em biết thì trên thị trường có rất nhiều quạt cpu khác nhau. thank! các anh em nhiều.

----------


## nuochoaparis

nó bị khô dầu thôi bạn, bạn tháo nó ra và mua nọ dầu bôi trơn cho quạt (2000d) về bôi vào là ok
lưu ý bạn là có thể bạn phải bóc tem gián trên quạt mới thấy chỗ để tra dầu
còn nếu muốn thay quạt mới rất đơn giản bạn mang theo nhôm tản nhiệt nơi mà gắn quạt nên đó ra ngoài tiệm rồi bảo họ bán cho cháu cái quạt vừa với nhôm tản nhiệt này là được
thân

----------


## fanpckt

bạn fmnghuy nói ok rồi đó.nếu bạn chưa rành về phần cứng thì đem tới tiệm học bôi trơn cho.
còn dùng cái tản nhiệt không tối ưu bằng quạt.

----------


## Alpenliebe

máy mình 1 ngày làm biết bao nhiêu là chuyện luôn, mình ở trong xã lận cho nên ở đây k ai bán phụ kiện máy vi tính cả, nên mình mới nhờ các bạn có cách nào để phân biệt k? để đi ra chợ mua mà khỏi cần đem theo nhôm tản nhiệt mà bạn nói đó.

----------


## lethao

các bạn trên trả lời về nguyên nhân cho bạn là chuẩn rùi đấy.
để phân biệt quạt thì rất đơn giản thui
có 2 dòng quạt chíp là dòng cho đời chíp socket475 và socket775
người ta phân biệt quạt box (là quạt kèm theo chip khi bạn mua), quạt tray (là quạt bạn mua ngoài cho chíp đó).
nếu bạn muốn thay quạt tì rất đơn giản thui, chỉ cần đọc thông số của chip (...ghz, socket....), muốn loại box hay tray, loại main đang sử dụng (mở case ra đọc trên main) cho người bán phụ tùng máy tính là mua được đúng laọi quạt bạn cần.
lưu ý: bạn lên mua quạt box thì hơn (giá cả phải chăng mà đảm bảo chất lượng).
[you] cảm ơn mình đó nhé!

----------


## nguyendangvan

nó yếu quá rồi thì làm sao mà quy đc bạn.bôi trơi cũng chưa hẳn đã được đâu.giờ bạn đưa ra tiệm học xem sao.nếu yếu quá thì phải thay cái khác bạn ạ.

----------


## tranthinguyen1093

yếu quá thì thay quạt mới là hết bài [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## calebss

quạt của máy mình đó 775 socket : ra tiệm nó bán mắc bà cố 1 cây 135.000 đồng lận. huhu...hu.

----------


## mcqueen

giá trên thị trường của 775 socket là 135 000 đúng đó bạn

----------


## buicuong139

sao lại phải nói đích danh tớ cảm ơn thế? được cảm ơn chắc là vui lắm nhỉ? theo quan điểm của tớ, cái gì hay và bổ ích là tớ cảm ơn, vì mình cũng biết thêm được nhiều điều mà. hãy cho nhiều hơn nhận. thân!

----------


## yeubongda1102

nói chung là cái gì có ích là thank tuốt ./

----------

